# DX code for failed vasectomy



## paula f3 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello,
I have a pt who had a repeat vasectomy due to sperm counts still showing sperm.  Would I list diag code as 998.89 and V25.2 ? 
Thank you
Paula


----------



## kimscoding (Sep 2, 2010)

Paula, 
That is the only thing I can find. I have even looked on Google to see if there was another way to code it and I didn't find anything else. I hope this helps.

Kim


----------

